# Digitized logo like Polo: Ralph Lauren?



## clarkhaddock (May 29, 2005)

we need some work done for a customer but each time we send their logo to a digitizer, it never seems to be good enough. THe customer wants a small 1 inch logo like the polo icon by ralph lauren. the issue is, we seem not to get as good quality. Is there something I should be asking for from the digiter? THe logo is small but should we be asking for a 3D to help with the detail, etc..


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

if it is 'like' Ralph Lauren's logo...run...do not walk...away.. They will sue in the blink of an eye.. and remember there are some images that you are not going to embroider because of size...you can't put 10 lbs of sugar in a 5 kb jar


----------



## clarkhaddock (May 29, 2005)

the logo is not a polo logo, it has nothing to do with polo. it was just my example in describing the quality and detail we need. I could have used the word Nike just as well. any suggestions on getting things done to that quality?


----------



## tqd95wn (Dec 31, 2007)

It's difficult to say without more information. Does the customer give specific reasons why the design is unacceptable? Are they looking for more density or higher stitch count?


----------



## clarkhaddock (May 29, 2005)

you can still see the shirt in the background (a little) and the thread goingaround the circle is not as clean as we would like. when i see a good embroidery job, it is usualy a patch. how can we get that type of detail without doing a patch. keep inmind the design is only 1 inch wide/tall. it is a circle with an outline and a star in the center.


----------



## printshop011 (Oct 26, 2007)

i can do a sewout for you to see whats the problem...????


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi,
I went to a seminar about a week ago and one of the subjects was almost on your problem. 
It looks like you need to change the thread and the density. If you use a thinner thread and higher density (high stitch count) the design should sew out ok. 
Ask your digitiser to digitise for you using 60 thread. Ie; change the density. Change the needles for 60 thread on the machine and give it a try. 
I think you will be amazed at the results.
If you have digitising program then maybe you can do it yourself. 
Also make sure the design sews from top to bottom and not center inwards that way you will avoid the fabric bunching together. Ie; move the start and finish points.
Hope this helps.
Earl


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

One thing that might help, is if you post a picture of the graphic next to the actual embroidered logo.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I've been experimenting recently with this type of problem. I've had better results using 30 weight thread and a lower stitch density for the fill areas and then using a higher density with 60 weight thread for the fine details. There is no one cure all, the only thing you can do is experiment and find what works best with your design and machine...


----------



## Flint54 (Oct 16, 2008)

If your shirt is a pique I would see no reason that standard 40 weight thread would not be viable. The only time we have used 60 wt was for extreme detail. Your choice of backing is critical, be sure to use a soft 2.5 oz + cutaway and I would also suggest using a topping so the stitches do not hide in the fabric weave. Density with the 40 possibly up to a .32mm with a stitch direction perpindicular to the axis of the weave of the material. For the size of your logo you may not want to remove the stitches under the star if you have already done this. 

Just a few ideas without seeing what you have.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

One trick I use to get 3D detail, especially for 1 color jobs, is to digitize the design as if it is multiple colors (color on color so to speak). Then sew it out with just 1 color. This add depth and layers.

Is that what you are referring to?


----------

